# DC for an Aristocraft Critter



## bfrein (Aug 28, 2015)

Hello all....

I tore apart my Aristocraft Critter this afternoon to see if it is possible to run via battery. They sure dont make it easy to get into...that is for sure.

I dont think there is enough room to put a battery inside, let alone a PITA to get to. I was thinking of running the battery and Railboss 4 control in a trailing car.

Has anyone ever done this? I found 4 wires going from cicuit board to the motor. Red/black and green/blue can anyone tell me what they are to?? I assume the red and black are for track power pick up.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Bob,

I'm in the same boat as you I just got a Critter at first look on mine it looks like the track pickups are the red and black wires with the green and blue going to the motor block I haven't had to much time to go over it but will look at mine more tonight. My plan for mine is a Trailing gondola car with a Revolution receiver Mounted in it along with a battery.

Kevin


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Bob,

I have looked over my unit the red and black are the track pickups they can be easily removed three screws on the left and the right side of the motor block pull of the plastic and remove the wire with the ring terminal. 

I plan to just solder a connector to the pickup wires your install might be different if you want the lights on I'm going to wire mine for the revolution motor output still using the critter's PCB going to the blue and green motor wires and the lights so when it's moving it will light up. beside the small space it's one simple wiring job.

Kevin


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I just finished a battery install. used a Digitrax HO sound Decoder (1 amp), works great indoors with 2 cars, but outside in full sun it shuts down due to the heat. Plan to use it on our modular layout moving 1 stockcar around to different locations so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## bfrein (Aug 28, 2015)

Kevin....thanks....I am planning the same situation, in a trailing car. Thanks for clearing up the wiring. I cant find a schematic anywhere.

Jim...do you have to unscrew the body each time to charge or do you have a charging port somewhere?


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

You're Welcome Bob

I actually was able to do my install like Jim's put the controller and battery inside the unit had an old Revolution receiver with diesel sound on it nothing too fancy. I wired a switch to control the revolution receiver or the charging jack. . Wish i could post my pics to the form I'll have to post a link to them.

Once i had the loco open i found all my stuff would fit so i decided to install all the components in the loco. A trailing car will be easy to work on for charging or any issues with the controler.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

bfrein said:


> Kevin....thanks....I am planning the same situation, in a trailing car. Thanks for clearing up the wiring. I cant find a schematic anywhere.
> 
> Jim...do you have to unscrew the body each time to charge or do you have a charging port somewhere?


The charging jack and power switch are mounted in the back of the cab.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Bob here is a pic of my install. Charging jack and Power switch is all in the back and the linking switch for the Revolution is on the side.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the photos and renewed inspiration to get cracking on my Critter - Battery conversion project. I got as far as getting the Critter apart and have assembled all of the pieces to go inside (RailBoss 4). Time to hit the workshop!

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

When you mount the charging jack, check for clearance for the charger plug. I screwed up and now have to remove the hand rail when charging the battery. Good news is that I'm getting over 3 hours of run time with one heavy freight car.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd love to see pics of the back of the cab for ideas on exactly where and why you chose that particular spot. Has anyone put the jack on the side or buffer beam?

Scott


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, I'd give you a picture, but ftp isn't working.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally, here's the picture of the charging jack;


----------



## The Tinker (Sep 11, 2014)

Try a Crest Revo HO unit handles up to two amps and fits. Very nice small compact unit.


----------

